# Deadliest Catch - Returns 4-13-10



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

New season starts Tuesday 4/13. Check your passes.


----------



## TroyB (Oct 20, 2006)

Sadly without Captain Phil though since he died. I saw him in the previews though, so I don't know if he died after shooting finished. It won't be the same without him, he had a huge role in the show.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

He collapsed during an off-load of snow crabs (2nd part of crab season)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TroyB said:


> Sadly without Captain Phil though since he died. I saw him in the previews though, so I don't know if he died after shooting finished. It won't be the same without him, he had a huge role in the show.





cheerdude said:


> He collapsed during an off-load of snow crabs (2nd part of crab season)


As I understand from news reports at the time, per Phil's request, they were filming for the series while he was in the hospital, up until he died. I'm not sure what will make it into the show, but it seemed to be pretty clear that his request was not to hide it from the viewers.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm sure however they handle it, it will be handled well. The show has dealt with death and tragedy before on the show and they have done a good job.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

It's been a pretty brutal season of Deadliest Catch. 

Discovery is advertising a special two hour episode but the guide currently shows a normal hour episode followed by an "After The Catch" episode dedicated to Captain Phil. 

They're implying that Phil passes away during this episode, but the episode with that description is showing as scheduled for the following week in the guide. 

In any case, make sure that you record two hours on Tuesday.

RIP, Captain Phil.


----------

